
Yet Another Major Russia Story Falls Apart. Is Skepticism Permissible Yet? - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/28/yet-another-major-russia-story-falls-apart-is-skepticism-permissible-yet/
======
wu-ikkyu
It is curious how little skepticism many here on HN have when it comes to the
news and 3 letter agencies blaming attacks on the usual boogymen.

It seems running an attack through a proxy in Russia, NK, or China would be
sufficient enough to mislead millions of people.

~~~
sharemywin
why waste your time for free. why not just sell out completely and at least
get paid by them.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
Black hats can get money easily enough without needing to resort to getting
tangled up with secret police. Seems like the only reason to do that is if
they had black mail on you

